# Variable Speed



## tenntod (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello, new to the forum. Is there anyone who knows if you can turn a single speed motor into a variable spped motor? I've always been told if you did that it would over heat the motor and burn it up.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

ICM makes a control to do that.


----------

